# Protein pancakes



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Can you just add protein powder to pancake mix to make these?

Or is there a recipe?


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah thats the delicious way or you can be healthy and make them with oats, cottage cheese eggs whites, i use a little bit of bicarb soda and 2 scoops of whey

steam some apples slice them up and put them ontop with cinnamon and honey and winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

tpw do a protein pancake mix, its actually very nice, give it a try mate


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

50g Whey

50g Almond Flour

2 eggs

Tastes fantastic, gluten free too.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ah im not interested in a healthy option its bulking season lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

bigforbday said:


> tpw do a protein pancake mix, its actually very nice, give it a try mate


who's tpw mate?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

stone14 said:


> who's tpw mate?


the protein works


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Can you just add protein powder to pancake mix to make these?
> 
> Or is there a recipe?


Yeah, I see no reason not to do this. I've not tried it, but MP do a protein pancake mix, too.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Greenspin said:


> Yeah, I see no reason not to do this. I've not tried it, but MP do a protein pancake mix, too.


thanks dude will look that up

edit, that's great 50g gives 34g protein, 1kg £15,99!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

stone14 said:


> thanks dude will look that up
> 
> edit, that's great 50g gives 34g protein, 1kg £15,99!


*Protein Pancake Mix*

*20% off use code: DEC2UK*

*
*


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Greenspin said:


> *Protein Pancake Mix*
> 
> *20% off use code: DEC2UK*
> 
> ...


how do they taste? they have a 3.5/5 rating for taste on there site.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

stone14 said:


> how do they taste? they have a 3.5/5 rating for taste on there site.


Haven't tasted them mate. Was going to buy some for my brother, so can let you know what he thinks if he wants some.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Nytol said:


> 50g Whey
> 
> 50g Almond Flour
> 
> ...


This seems far to easy lol!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

just ordered 500g of mp pancake mix choco flavour


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Dizzee! said:


> This seems far to easy lol!!


Try it 

As much as many people on here would like to overcomplicate training, diet and drug use, some things, (most in fact), are just not that complex.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i use i scoop whey, 1 scoop fine porridge oats and 1 egg and just add milk to get the right consistancy


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Nytol said:


> Try it
> 
> As much as many people on here would like to overcomplicate training, diet and drug use, some things, (most in fact), are just not that complex.


Yeah i am defo going to try it tonight. Does it not go lumpy with the almond flour?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Dizzee! said:


> Yeah i am defo going to try it tonight. Does it not go lumpy with the almond flour?


Not at all, mixes in seconds with just a fork into a thick batter.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.pro-10.com/en/recipes/protein-pancakes-4.html


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

easy enough to make your own, save your money. Use wheymans recipe above or just google it, there are loads out there and just as nice.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm a big fan of TPW pancakes. Throw some sultanas in as its cooking, then a bit of lemon curd and roll her up! Lovely...


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

50% whey, 50% flour of your choice, 1 egg white for every 50g of mixture, water.

Done.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Nytol said:


> Not at all, mixes in seconds with just a fork into a thick batter.


Tried it last night it was far to thick with just those ingredients so used a splash of milk to thin it out a bit then cooked and they were the driest tasting things I have ever tasted. Maybe I over cooked them a bit though so I will try again


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Dizzee! said:


> Tried it last night it was far to thick with just those ingredients so used a splash of milk to thin it out a bit then cooked and they were the driest tasting things I have ever tasted. Maybe I over cooked them a bit though so I will try again


I can take no responsibility for the chef 

It is meant to be thick, like American Pancakes, not like crepes.

I normally use a big frying pan and spoon the mix into 3 smaller pancakes evenly spaced out, the almond flour has a high fat content so keeps them moist, it is awesome for muffins too.

Adding the milk may have meant they took longer to set and therefore overcooked?

My 8yr old daughter had these for breakfast pretty much every day for a year, and she can be quite fussy, so they do taste good.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Nytol said:


> I can take no responsibility for the chef
> 
> It is meant to be thick, like American Pancakes, not like crepes.
> 
> ...


Ahh ok I will try them with the thick batter next time then

I prefer crepes to pancakes but i will give them a shot lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Nytol said:


> I can take no responsibility for the chef
> 
> It is meant to be thick, like American Pancakes, not like crepes.
> 
> ...


Do you use unflavoured whey or a branded flavoured whey?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

stone14 said:


> Do you use unflavoured whey or a branded flavoured whey?


Powerbek vanilla whey.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I used TPW Vanilla whey


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Nytol said:


> Powerbek vanilla whey.


Ok cool I'm going to try your recipe and just buy in some sample sachets of protein before I buy a tub, I can get almond flour from ebay, not at asda, will h&b sell it?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Greenspin said:


> Haven't tasted them mate. Was going to buy some for my brother, so can let you know what he thinks if he wants some.


Iv got some there nice, not amazing but nice defo eatable, I'm bulking so put choco sauce on to, taste great!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

stone14 said:


> Ok cool I'm going to try your recipe and just buy in some sample sachets of protein before I buy a tub, I can get almond flour from ebay, not at asda, will h&b sell it?


Powerbek is the best tasting protein I've ever used, and I think pretty much everyone who tries it feels the same, so I don't think you will be disappointed.

Yes mate, down the baking isle, normally listed as 'Ground Almonds".


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Iv got some there nice, not amazing but nice defo eatable, I'm bulking so put choco sauce on to, taste great!


Nice one. Did you get plain or chocolate?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Greenspin said:


> Nice one. Did you get plain or chocolate?


Choco, there spot on, makes a good change to my breakfast.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Nytol said:


> Powerbek is the best tasting protein I've ever used, and I think pretty much everyone who tries it feels the same, so I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> Yes mate, down the baking isle, normally listed as 'Ground Almonds".


Ok cool mate all give that brand ago cheers


----------



## Jutt (Oct 18, 2012)

stone14 said:


> just ordered 500g of mp pancake mix choco flavour


Got some of the chocolate flavour nice with Nutella & banana.


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

stone14 said:


> Ok cool I'm going to try your recipe and just buy in some sample sachets of protein before I buy a tub, I can get almond flour from ebay, not at asda, will h&b sell it?


almond flour costs a fortune, just buy whole almonds and blend them.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

rfclee said:


> almond flour costs a fortune, just buy whole almonds and blend them.


Is almond flour just ground almonds?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> This seems far to easy lol!!


Mines just

30g whey

5 whole eggs

60g oats

All whisked up and bunged in an oiled pan. Done.

All though now I'll be changing to the pre made mixes I think.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

stone14 said:


> Is almond flour just ground almonds?


Afaik yes. It's literally just blended up almonds. Says on my packet I had it was just pure almonds nothing else added.


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

stone14 said:


> Is almond flour just ground almonds?


It is mate costs a fortune aswell, I get my almonds from lidl blend them up and use or store in a air type container


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Its not really pancakes but sameish quick and and yummy...

You use vanilla whey protein with eggs(drop of milk) and a touch of cinnamon mix it up and dunk Wholemeal sliced bread in it and fry for a min or two.

Unfortunately I can't remember the exact recipe - I'm on protein bread and PB most morning


----------



## puregymglasgow (Sep 3, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> *Protein Pancake Mix*
> 
> *20% off use code: DEC2UK*
> 
> ...


any update on a recent code for this mate ,im gona try these


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nytol said:


> 50g Whey
> 
> 50g Almond Flour
> 
> ...


Nytol

You have convinced me, I going to try this tonight or tomorrow evening (might use different flour as I don't currently have almond flour)

Thanks


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

khani3 said:


> Nytol
> 
> You have convinced me, I going to try this tonight or tomorrow evening (might use different flour as I don't currently have almond flour)
> 
> Thanks


I've never done it with any other flour, so you may need to adjust.

I did try a kind of pancake with coconut flour, it was rank, very, very, very dry.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nytol said:


> I've never done it with any other flour, so you may need to adjust.
> 
> I did try a kind of pancake with coconut flour, it was rank, very, very, very dry.


Thanks

I was thinking more oat flour but either way I will at some point try it with almond flour, I will add milk if its too thick,


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Big fan of The Protein Works pancake mix here.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Might have to give TPW a go, so many people seem to like it


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

puregymglasgow said:


> any update on a recent code for this mate ,im gona try these


Hi mate, in the Philippines right now with only rare internet access, so I'll message my manager now and hopefully he can help you out.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

@Nytol

Made these today and full marks  ,

Got the sweetness slightly wrong but will know for next time, plus I added a bit of milk as it was too thick

Turned out really nice


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mines just
> 
> 30g whey
> 
> ...


Why you changing to those mixes out of interest?


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone able to compare the mix from tpw and myprotein pancake mix, any difference or preference


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I make these

Protein pancakes

- 2 eggs

- 1 scoop vanilla whey protein

- 1 large banana, chopped

- 1-2 tbsp Greek yoghurt

- 1 tbsp peanut butter

- 1-2 heaped tbsp powdered porridge oats

- Coconut oil (to fry them in)

Can top with a fruit compote for more flavour

Small cup of frozen berries in a pan, spoonful of truvia (sweetner) or sugar. Spoonful of water.

Bring to the boil, summer until fruit begins to breakdown and then cool


----------



## billystevenson (Sep 10, 2013)

mccreesh said:


> yeah thats the delicious way or you can be healthy and make them with oats, cottage cheese eggs whites, i use a little bit of bicarb soda and 2 scoops of whey
> 
> steam some apples slice them up and put them ontop with cinnamon and honey and winner winner chicken dinner!


cottage cheese in pancakes never heard of that before??do they taste good?iv been looking for more to do with cottage cheese


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

billystevenson said:


> cottage cheese in pancakes never heard of that before??do they taste good?iv been looking for more to do with cottage cheese


flavour wise you don't really notice the cottage cheese in there but stops the pancakes from drying out which i find always happens when you cook with protein powder.


----------

